# gunmen shoot at bus, over child rearing criticism



## billc (Aug 5, 2011)

It seems that one young woman did not like being criticized about her child rearing techniques on a Philadelphia bus.  she called some friends and at one of the stops, the young men show up with a rifle and shoot up the bus.  Here is the vide.  If someone has already posted this, let me know...

http://www.myfoxny.com/dpp/news/video-gunmen-open-fire-at-bus-in-philadelphia-20110804


----------



## Carol (Aug 5, 2011)

Whoa!!!  That is horrifying! 

And this last line really gets to me...



> Defense lawyers argued that since no one was hit, no assault took place


  What the....?


----------



## billc (Aug 5, 2011)

It is a new legal principal, "No Harm, no foul."  I think it is a pretty sound theory.  I can't wait to use it if I ever get caught doing something.


----------



## billc (Aug 5, 2011)

I have added a poll to this thread, please respond if you feel the need.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 5, 2011)

I just saw this on TV this morning. One phone call to relatives that she was harassed on the bus brought a rash of violence that stagers the imagination.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 5, 2011)

I wouldnt call this horrifying.
Id call it an act of sheer stupidity and insecurity. Why anyone even came running to her side because her poor feelings had been hurt is beyond me.


----------



## Flea (Aug 5, 2011)

Carol said:


> Whoa!!!  That is horrifying!
> 
> And this last line really gets to me...
> 
> What the....?



It doesn't necessarily mean they believe it.  With the whole thing on video and tons of witnesses, there's very little the defense can do.  But they have a job to do, and they have to come up with _something_.  I'm sure they're holding their noses as much as the victims and the prosecution.


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 5, 2011)

Just because there is a law that says you can open your big fat mouth and say any old insensitive thing you feel like doesn't mean doing so is always the smartest option.

The tongue is a weapon and heaven help a society that does not keep them in check.



edit: To protect myself from the "agitators" here I thought I'd better clarify my vote.....I voted "NO".


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 5, 2011)

Carol said:


> Whoa!!!  That is horrifying!
> 
> And this last line really gets to me...
> 
> What the....?



The less lawyers have to work with, the more stupid become their remarks.  And with that video they have nothing to work with.  Plus it no doubt sounds good to their clients (and potential clients).


----------



## ATACX GYM (Aug 6, 2011)

Any form of colossal stupidity and violence like this is extremely repulsive. Reminds me of other giant douche bags like Columbine shooters





and Timothy McVeigh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQrhLiRdAT4&NR=1&feature=fvwp


who did stuff that was several orders of magnitude even worse. I wonder why God didn't make stupidity become instantly lethal in the people getting ready to do repulsive stuff like this just before they do it? And that poll above this thread and the poll question? Ridiculous. The people who would answer in the affirmative are exactly the kind of people that wouldn't frequent this thread.


----------



## billc (Aug 6, 2011)

Did you know that one of the questions frequently asked during the psychological phase of the interview process for law enforcement is " Do you want this job just so that you can carry a gun," or something very similar.  Does anyone wonder why that question is asked?


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 11, 2011)

that is seriously scary...in the UK Knife crime is the issue with some gun related violence in inner cities but man this is serious!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 25, 2011)

I voted yes. A dumb Poll gets a dumb answer.


----------



## MJS (Aug 25, 2011)

billcihak said:


> It seems that one young woman did not like being criticized about her child rearing techniques on a Philadelphia bus. she called some friends and at one of the stops, the young men show up with a rifle and shoot up the bus. Here is the vide. If someone has already posted this, let me know...
> 
> http://www.myfoxny.com/dpp/news/video-gunmen-open-fire-at-bus-in-philadelphia-20110804



These people are a bunch of idiots and should all be locked up for a long time!  Now, when I'm out, I tend to see alot of stuff that makes me shake my head. LOL.  Sometimes I say nothing, other times, I'll mutter something, loud enough for someone to hear if they're close enough.  Personally, this mother needs to be a better parent, because if that was me, my mother would've smacked my *** too!  Of course, back in the day, a slap on the *** was not child abuse.  And frankly, I see nothing wrong with it today.  People dont understand where the line is drawn.  Theres a difference between a few smacks on the *** vs. beating the child.  Apparently some can't tell the 2 apart.  

I can't imagine the bus ride being that long, therefore, were this me, I most likely wouldn't have said anything.  If she grabbed the kid, and whacked him, good, he deserved it, for acting up on the bus.  Of course, being the piece of trash that she is, this is the type of person who feels that nobody should say anything to her, thus her classy response, to call more trashy relatives.  Yes, shooting up the bus is the answer to the problem.  *rolls eyes* And this solved what exactly?  Dont **** with me or my kid?  Otherwise I'll shoot you.  If we're lucky, they'll all get locked up, and the kid taken away.

Not sure how this isn't considered assault though.  Sounds like the defense is grasping at straws.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 25, 2011)

MJS said:


> These people are a bunch of idiots and should all be locked up for a long time!  Now, when I'm out, I tend to see alot of stuff that makes me shake my head. LOL.  Sometimes I say nothing, other times, I'll mutter something, loud enough for someone to hear if they're close enough.  Personally, this mother needs to be a better parent, because if that was me, my mother would've smacked my *** too!  Of course, back in the day, a slap on the *** was not child abuse.  And frankly, I see nothing wrong with it today.  People dont understand where the line is drawn.  Theres a difference between a few smacks on the *** vs. beating the child.  Apparently some can't tell the 2 apart.
> 
> I can't imagine the bus ride being that long, therefore, were this me, I most likely wouldn't have said anything.  If she grabbed the kid, and whacked him, good, he deserved it, for acting up on the bus.  Of course, being the piece of trash that she is, this is the type of person who feels that nobody should say anything to her, thus her classy response, to call more trashy relatives.  Yes, shooting up the bus is the answer to the problem.  *rolls eyes* And this solved what exactly?  Dont **** with me or my kid?  Otherwise I'll shoot you.  If we're lucky, they'll all get locked up, and the kid taken away.
> 
> Not sure how this isn't considered assault though.  Sounds like the defense is grasping at straws.


Shooting into a crowd or at a bus, should be death penalty stuff. Killing someone you know is, at least, a little understandable. Killing people because they were there, is unforgivable.
Sean


----------



## Flea (Aug 25, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I voted yes. A dumb Poll gets a dumb answer.



Waaaaait a minute.  I answered yes first on this one, which automatically makes me a trail-blazing visionary.  And yet I see only one "yes" in the poll results.  Is someone altering the vote?

Recount!  _I demand a recount!! _   :tantrum:


----------



## MJS (Aug 25, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Shooting into a crowd or at a bus, should be death penalty stuff. Killing someone you know is, at least, a little understandable. Killing people because they were there, is unforgivable.
> Sean



Yup, can't disagree with any of that!


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 25, 2012)

My house was shot up last New Year's Eve. No one was hurt, though a bullet came through the wall about 3 feet from my head.  The police report was filed as an armed assualt.  I can't imagine these knuckleheads are gonna get any less than a full sentence for such stupidity.


What's with such a silly poll?


----------



## kgoffin (Sep 25, 2012)

It's good to know that after being criticized for her decision making ability regarding children, she was able to model even more responsible behavior for them.


----------



## Argus (Sep 26, 2012)

> Touch of Death, Flea
I took the liberty of voting for the much more reasonable choice; "yes, if I am having a bad day"!
Emotions make for sound justification. You can't argue with someone's emotions!

On a serious note though, these kinds of crazy stunts get far too much publicity. With seven billion or so people on the planet, there's bound to be a number of crazies out there. Unfortunately, due to the emotional impact of their actions, we tend to publicize them. It really only serves to stir up people's emotions and create (or reinforce) unrealistic fears.


----------

